# New Holland 311 Square Baler



## Kriegen (May 8, 2012)

Alright got an issue with my New Holland 311 square baler. It bales nice square bales, but I keep breaking the lower hay dogs and shearing pins. I just replaced the lower left hay dog thinking it may have just been old. Anyway, was running through some of the hay in the barn to make sure it would be ready for hay season. Anyway, it baled about 6 bales then I heard a loud chunk. It sheared the pin and broke the hay dog. I cleared out the now bad hay dog and replaced the shear pin. About 6 bales later it sheared another pin. The other hay dog doesn't seem to have any cracks or anything. I checked the timing which seems to be fine.

What else should I be looking for? What could be the issue?

Any help would be great, thanks.

David


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Under the haydogs is a plastic stop. If you look at the haydog mount you will see a 5/16" bolt across the two mounting tabs. You may still see the stops held by these bolts or they might be completely gone. These stops keep the haydogs from protruding to far into the bale chamber. As the baler is used the haydogs continually pound against these stops eventually flattening them or breaking them. When that happens the haydogs can catch on the plunger. Generally the bottom haydogs won't hit the plunger unless the plunger bearings and guides are getting worn. The top left and center haydogs can cause significant damage to the plugner if they are allowed to beat against the plunger. In fact I would pull all the hay out of the chamber and take a look at the top left corner of the plunger face and see it it is still there. The haydogs when allowed to pound against the plunger will eventually beat a hole in the plate on the plunger under the haydog. When that happens the hay dog will fall into that hole and when the plunger is on the return stroke the haydog will be below the plunger slot and catch the face of the plunger ripping it off and possibly breaking the haydog.

As far as the shearbolt problem you may need to adjust the safety latch. It shows you how to adjust it in the operators manual.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Could be outa time too


----------



## Kriegen (May 8, 2012)

Well I am pretty green at square balers. So the first thing I checked was the timing.

I will begin with those other things as well.

Thanks


----------

